# questions and possible issues with a new Ariens Classic24 bought last month at Lowe's (unfortunately).



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

after my 2 year old Yardmax 22" blower threw a rod in November as i was readying it for the winter and it was 1 month out of warranty, i shopped around for a better and more familiar machine. didnt find any dealers near me so i was left with places like Lowes and Home Depot. took an Ariens from Lowes and had it assembled and delivered due to my age. machine seemed adequate ans the units i sold by Ariens back in the 80's were pretty decent. from the start i found it a bit difficult for me to get it started but it seemed ok at the time. friday we had enough snow for me to give the machine a try. got about 4 inches of hard wetpack stuff. still kinda hard for me to start but i got it going after some slipping and sliding in the snow. over my gravel parking area it seemed to throw the snow adequately but once i got on the paved driveway it would not throw anything. it barely would move thru the snow and i saw that the snow instead of being chopped and pulled into the secondary auger, it was piling up in front of the auger housing and i ended up pushing the machine and the snow over to the side of the driveway. if i used the machine across the driveway it worked better but going straight down or up it just pushed snow along in front of it. i looked at the main augers and saw them turning slower than the secondary one and they had a good couple inches of snow packed on both sides of the augers which may account for why it didnt throw anything. at the moment im thinking i bought a 900 buck shovel and am debating if i should try to return it for a refund. probably cant get a refund as Lowes only has a 30 day return policy and im about 2 weeks over that, naturally. after some searching, i did find a dealer kinda nearby (too bad i could locate the place before going to Lowes) and wondering if the machine should be looked at. i know from experience this puts me in a bad situation, buying at one place and expecting warranty from another that you didnt even have the courtesy to get a price from, but i guess i have to do it, unless this is how the New Ariens machines normally work. am i being paranoid or a nut or should it be looked at? any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Are both augers spinning? I would double check the shear pins and ensure that both are spinning while its running. Also, was it running at full throttle? You can get a cheap small engine tach for like 12 bucks on amazon to check the RPM. I think it's good to have anyways for maintenance purposes. It's not the most powerful engine, and wet slop snow is probably the hardest on the snowblowers but it should do more than just plow it unless the chute was just clogged with slush. I would recommend doing an impeller kit but I would avoid that if you are bordering on attempting to return it. So I would double check and make sure everything works as it should and if everything works then check the RPM and if that is set to spec then make a decision on if you want to pay a shop to look at it, or attempt to return it.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

ou2mame said:


> Are both augers spinning? I would double check the shear pins and ensure that both are spinning while its running. Also, was it running at full throttle? You can get a cheap small engine tach for like 12 bucks on amazon to check the RPM. I think it's good to have anyways for maintenance purposes. It's not the most powerful engine, and wet slop snow is probably the hardest on the snowblowers but it should do more than just plow it unless the chute was just clogged with slush. I would recommend doing an impeller kit but I would avoid that if you are bordering on attempting to return it. So I would double check and make sure everything works as it should and if everything works then check the RPM and if that is set to spec then make a decision on if you want to pay a shop to look at it, or attempt to return it.


thanks for the response. i left the machine running without the drive engaged and did see both augers turning while in the snow (back in 88, Ariens had come out with a new 7HP machine that several we sold had the auger transmission shaft installed wrong and had sheared the key so when the augers were in the snow, the whole auger shaft would stop turning). i did try to move them by hand with the engine stopped to check for broken shear pins and they are intact. it worked ok going thru my gravel parking area altho i had to tilt the bucket back to avoid throwing the stones around. what concerned me is the way the snow was clinging to the augers themselves, about 2 inches or so on each side, all the way around. there is no throttle and i assume the governor is set at the correct speed and i no longer have a tach to verify so i guess i may have to get one....again. i believe we are going to have another storm soon and if so i will give it another try and then decide what to do. altho my initial feeling is its a piece of junk but every other machine i looked at in and around that price all seem to use the same chinese made engines as i had on the Yardmax and are almost all made by MTD.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
box store sale, you need say no more, call that dealer and have a talk


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> box store sale, you need say no more, call that dealer and have a talk


i may try returning it first but i doubt it will be successful so i guess it will go to the dealer as i cannot for some reason get an account at Ariens website and ask customer support for assistance. just for hahas, i looked up my old distributor in NJ and found it no longer sells Ariens products. made me feel real confident!!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome . . . 

The classic model should do the job. So, I wouldn't throw in the towel just yet. Also, heavy/wet snow has a tendency to 'plow' in front of the bucket. I've had that happen on my Troy-Bilt before. . . some snow conditions can be uncooperative.

Maybe you can have the local dealer give the machine a once-over to make sure everything was assembled properly.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Are the augers on in the proper orientation? 
my guess on your problem would be the snow conditions were just right to cause the situation you experienced.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

FWIW, I agree with tpenfield, your local Ariens dealer will be able to determine if everything was set up correctly. He may also be able to give you some insight regarding technique given your type of driveway and local conditions. Those smaller Ariens machines are not beasts, but they are not bad either.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

oni888 said:


> thanks for the response. i left the machine running without the drive engaged and did see both augers turning while in the snow (back in 88, Ariens had come out with a new 7HP machine that several we sold had the auger transmission shaft installed wrong and had sheared the key so when the augers were in the snow, the whole auger shaft would stop turning). i did try to move them by hand with the engine stopped to check for broken shear pins and they are intact. it worked ok going thru my gravel parking area altho i had to tilt the bucket back to avoid throwing the stones around. what concerned me is the way the snow was clinging to the augers themselves, about 2 inches or so on each side, all the way around. there is no throttle and i assume the governor is set at the correct speed and i no longer have a tach to verify so i guess i may have to get one....again. i believe we are going to have another storm soon and if so i will give it another try and then decide what to do. altho my initial feeling is its a piece of junk but every other machine i looked at in and around that price all seem to use the same chinese made engines as i had on the Yardmax and are almost all made by MTD.


Yeah that's just what it is... They're all chinese honda clones at this point. You can spray the inside with silicon spray, cooking spray, or they make a specialty spray for snowblowers, and that'll help keep the snow from sticking to the machine. My guess is that it was just the wrong conditions and the snowblower chute got clogged since everything seems to be functioning correctly. I've worked on these blowers and they aren't terrible.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site.
I would check the adjustment for the auger belt?
Who knows who put it together, maybe by someone who shouldn't be assembling them?
I would check everything out.
Just because you see the shear bolts does not mean that they are good. They can break and get wedged on the shaft making them look good.
Take them off to check. When you put them back on don't crank them super tight either.
You in Jersey?


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> I would check the adjustment for the auger belt?
> Who knows who put it together, maybe by someone who shouldn't be assembling them?
> I would check everything out.
> ...


im gonna swing by the dealership this week and see if it will help out as i guess im stuck with the thing. way too old to be fixing these things any more so at least the dealer will get a service customer out of it. when i sold them years ago they were already assembled when the distributor delivered them to me. we just oiled and gassed them up. i tried moving the augers to see if the pins were sheared and to see if maybe the person who assembled the transmissions years back and broke the keys was still employed at Ariens. no, not in NJ anymore, left in 89 and am now in Ohio. my sister still in NJ, Linden to be exact. where you at?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Oni, there is a long history of these kinds of issues.
The bad news: Big box stores are known for this, poor assembly and adjustment by people who don't know what they are doing. We see it a lot in this group.
The good news: the machine itself is likely totally fine, it just needs some tweaking and proper set-up by people who do know what they are doing.  that's where the dealer should be able to help you. Sounds like you are on the right path.

Scot


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

sscotsman said:


> Oni, there is a long history of these kinds of issues.
> The bad news: Big box stores are known for this, poor assembly and adjustment by people who don't know what they are doing. We see it a lot in this group.
> The good news: the machine itself is likely totally fine, it just needs some tweaking and proper set-up by people who do know what they are doing.  that's where the dealer should be able to help you. Sounds like you are on the right path.
> 
> Scot


i have all the documentation including the assembly instructions. all that was required was to raise and install the handle along with the snow chute and cable for the top deflector. all control cables were already set up according to the instruction sheet. thats nothing compared to what i had to do to put the Yardmax together. that needed all the control cables to be installed and adjusted, scoop scraper installed and height set and i had the thing working fine until the damn rod snapped. whats got me is it seemed to work ok in the parking lot which is not paved and only has gravel. yeah i had to tilt it back a little so i didnt throw any stones and if i went across the driveway instead of trying to go up and down it, it did throw and not clump up as much. honestly i would rather return it and get money back but no other machines look to be any better nor are there any dealers nearbye. all sold at box stores and Tractor Supply which leaves me in the same boat without support. so i guess i will go talk to the dealer i found. hopefully it has pickup and delivery service


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Oni, I think in your introduction thread you mentioned that you are in Ravenna. Give Tri-County Service Center a call. they are only 6 miles from Ravenna and do Ariens sales and service (330-673-0255).


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

kd8tzc said:


> Oni, I think in your introduction thread you mentioned that you are in Ravenna. Give Tri-County Service Center a call. they are only 6 miles from Ravenna and do Ariens sales and service (330-673-0255).


thats what pisses me off. when i first looked for a nearby dealership, Tri County only showed up as a service center and not sales. i would have gotten the machine there. i know exactly where it is and ive bought Onan engine parts there in years past. plan on stopping in tomorrow and ask for help. place should at least be happy it didnt sell it as i would be in wanting a refund. at any rate, im preparing myself to hear a lot of finger pointing at who or what is to blame and to have the 3 year warranty fully covered by my wallet.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oni888 said:


> my sister still in NJ, Linden to be exact. where you at?


Not far, Edison.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

can you take a picture facing the bucket? 

auger rakes should look like this /// - \\\ and not \\\ - ///.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Pray tell, for everyone blaming Big Box Store Guy for the problems with this machine, What part of the final assembly process is causing the symptoms the OP is describing? As told, there is an issue with the auger gearbox or the rakes are on backwards. Neither of those issues would relate to taking the machine out of the crate and putting on the handles.


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

For anyone who knows, I'm curious how much assembly Lowes actually needs to do on these machines in order to prepare them for sale. The fact he's having difficulty even starting the machine seems like a major red flag (doesn't it come with an electric starter??).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

You paid for the warranty so take to certified dealer and enforce it.

case closed.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Not far, Edison.


Kool. i grew up in Clark! lived in Stanhope before i left the state.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

Kilty said:


> For anyone who knows, I'm curious how much assembly Lowes actually needs to do on these machines in order to prepare them for sale. The fact he's having difficulty even starting the machine seems like a major red flag (doesn't it come with an electric starter??).


assembly was just top section of the handles and the chute. yes its electric start but garage is about 100 feet behind house and not electrified.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> You paid for the warranty so take to certified dealer and enforce it.
> 
> case closed.


went to dealer yesterday afternoon. place was locked up tighter than a crabs ass. the old " its the day before the day before the day before new years eve" so we are closed deal. will try again today. not a snowblower or Ariens product to be seen, just commercial zero turn mowers and Stihl products.
d house and not electrified.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

like motorcycle dealers and barbers a lot of ope dealers are closed on Mondays, people need to check the posted hours of operation when shopping and please understand we need family time also, closing on Mondays so they can be open on Saturdays 
when i lived in sunbury oh every ope dealer around was closed on mondays we just got used to it, 

Stanhope ? you might be shocked to hear the stanhope house is on the verge of closing up . no income thanks to covid Legendary N.J. music club on brink of closure due to COVID-19


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

captchas said:


> like motorcycle dealers and barbers a lot of ope dealers are closed on Mondays, people need to check the posted hours of operation when shopping and please understand we need family time also, closing on Mondays so they can be open on Saturdays
> when i lived in sunbury oh every ope dealer around was closed on mondays we just got used to it,
> 
> Stanhope ? you might be shocked to hear the stanhope house is on the verge of closing up . no income thanks to covid Legendary N.J. music club on brink of closure due to COVID-19


hours werent posted, guess i will find out today maybe. been by the stanhope house numerous times. it was kinda derelict looking and i dont recall ever seeing it open whole time i was up there. but then again, that was over 30 years ago. i dont go to ginmills anyway. was upset when i found out the old Circus Drive in restaurant closed and got torn down a few years back. stopped in for lunch when i was in NJ for a visit in 2010. that was the hangout for the street racers and Asbury Park "circuit cruisers" back in the 1960's. Circus Drive-In in Wall demolished after 64 years as Jersey Shore landmark


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

oni888 said:


> not a snowblower or Ariens product to be seen, just commercial zero turn


Um... My Ariens dealer up here has zero snow blowers in stock either, so I don't really find that strange. They are all sold out since it is winter.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

oni888 said:


> hours werent posted, guess i will find out today maybe. been by the stanhope house numerous times. it was kinda derelict looking and i dont recall ever seeing it open whole time i was up there. but then again, that was over 30 years ago. i dont go to ginmills anyway. was upset when i found out the old Circus Drive in restaurant closed and got torn down a few years back. stopped in for lunch when i was in NJ for a visit in 2010. that was the hangout for the street racers and Asbury Park "circuit cruisers" back in the 1960's. Circus Drive-In in Wall demolished after 64 years as Jersey Shore landmark


the house got rehabed and turned into a music house many years back with a lot of big name blues bands playing every night the old circus drive in yes we raced a lot out of it.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

captchas said:


> the house got rehabed and turned into a music house many years back with a lot of big name blues bands playing every night the old circus drive in yes we raced a lot out of it.





kd8tzc said:


> Um... My Ariens dealer up here has zero snow blowers in stock either, so I don't really find that strange. They are all sold out since it is winter.


a sign of the times i imagine. back in the 80's we never ran out of snowblowers in winter. snow blowers do not sell well in summer and mowers dont sell that good in winter either, even if you "drop your drawers" on price just to get some old dinosaur leftover stock out of your hair before new inventory arrives. no Walmart or Lowes in NJ then and of course no internet service. im slowly learning there has been many changes within the power equipment industry in the last 30 odd years since i was last involved in it, thats for sure!


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

captchas said:


> the house got rehabed and turned into a music house many years back with a lot of big name blues bands playing every night the old circus drive in yes we raced a lot out of it.


any of the carhops ever rat you out to the cops after setting up a street race on Rt18 before it was finished?


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

deezlfan said:


> Pray tell, for everyone blaming Big Box Store Guy for the problems with this machine, What part of the final assembly process is causing the symptoms the OP is describing? As told, there is an issue with the auger gearbox or the rakes are on backwards. Neither of those issues would relate to taking the machine out of the crate and putting on the handles.


I think the argument is that the dealer tech would have noticed factory assembly issues if there were any. But I agree.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> I think the argument is that the dealer tech would have noticed factory assembly issues if there were any.


OK, but what are the chances that a busy dealer has some high school kid in the back assembling their machines? I'd say it's at least 50/50.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

got to the dealership today. it was closed yesterday for inventory. reason it did not show up when i searched for a nearby seller is because its only a service center but "can order" a snowblower which is why there arent any in sight. its a lawn and garden type place. it plans to pick up the machine tomorrow and have a look see at it. as i suspected, my wallet is the "warranty" beginning with the "non-warrantable diagnostic fee". understandable as manufacturers arent known to be very generous flat rating troubleshooting time, or any other time. the dealer is leaning toward shear pins but i have tried turning the augers on the shaft by hand to no avail as they dont move. just have to wait and see what the outcome will be. personally im disgusted & disappointed with the damn thing and would prefer to get a refund and continue to rely on my trusty shovels that havent failed me yet.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Is your driveway sealed asphalt? I do a neighbors driveway that is smooth, I notice the plowing effect of the bucket on it.
Especially on really wet snow, worked fine on concrete and grass.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

BeerGhost said:


> Is your driveway sealed asphalt? I do a neighbors driveway that is smooth, I notice the plowing effect of the bucket on it.
> Especially on really wet snow, worked fine on concrete and grass.


yes, sealed asphalt but hasnt been re sealed in over 10 years. thats probably why its always been rather easy to use a shovel as the snow just slides across from side to side. the snow we just had i normally wouldnt have shoveled and just drive out over it but hey, i had a new snowblower and just had to try it!


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

may want to check the build date on your machine. Dealer should be able to run the VIN (serial #) and tell you.
HDepot and the like have been known to sell 'old stock' that does not have current design changes. You might have paid retail for a machine that is a few years old (have seen it). Good luck.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

WIHD said:


> may want to check the build date on your machine. Dealer should be able to run the VIN (serial #) and tell you.
> HDepot and the like have been known to sell 'old stock' that does not have current design changes. You might have paid retail for a machine that is a few years old (have seen it). Good luck.


dealer picked the machine up yesterday, guess it will be a few days b4 i hear anything about it. i assume it will run the serial number.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

dealer finally brought the machine back. says the fuel control valve was stripped. covered by warranty, only charge was 49.00 for pickup/deliv. guess i have to wait for snow to see if it works. will update.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

oni888 said:


> dealer finally brought the machine back. says the fuel control valve was stripped. covered by warranty, only charge was 49.00 for pickup/deliv. guess i have to wait for snow to see if it works. will update.


So, the big question is how does a fuel flow valve (petcock ?) affect the intake of snow into the machine, which seemed to be the initial problem?


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Maybe the fuel valve being stripped prevented it from opening all the way so fuel flow was restricted and the engine was running too slow to spin the augers fast enough. Might also explain the starting difficulty.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

LouC said:


> Maybe the fuel valve being stripped prevented it from opening all the way so fuel flow was restricted and the engine was running too slow to spin the augers fast enough. Might also explain the starting difficulty.


that was dealers explanation. typically tho it would be running lean and by applying some choke, the mixture would ritchen and pick up speed, which it didnt do when i tried it so i guess i will have to see with the next snowfall.


----------

